# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho

## Erich

Hola priemeramente un saludo a todos, 
Me voy a presentar un poco para plantearles mi situacion, me fui muy joven (10 años) del Perú dirección Suiza para estudiar comercio y arte, (asi que espero me disculpen mis faltas de ortografia en español), mis padres tienen terrenos en esa Zona (30 Ha.) con agua suficiente para su irrigación y reservorios diseminados para 15 Ha. en este momento hay sembradas 5 Ha. con mango, mandarina, chirimoya, paltos, nispero, uva, papaya y varios otros frutales ya que es mas un huerto gigante que una verdadera explotación agraria, el resto del terreno ha sido sembrado con plantas anuales o de una temporada, mis padres en realidad tienen cada uno su profesión y viven de ella y solo cultivan esas zonas por el placer de tener cosechas en varias temporadas del año y para ir de vacaciones, Como el titulo lo dice queria informarme sobre los cultivos que se pueden llevar a exito en esta zona de la costa Huachana, he visto que el paprika en esa zona tiene una buena acogida, pero yo quisiera invertir en frutales de cultivo perennes, la mandarina tiene buen precio pero en esta zona un tiempo hubo una epidemia que mato a todos los citricos de la zona y tengo un poco de aprensión, me di cuenta tambien que el mango 1Ha. produce bien y un mayorista que nos lo compro varios años nos dijo que la temporada de producción en esa zona era buena (no podria asegurar en que sentido lo dijo), en el caso de la uva 1/2 Ha. (red globe y "borgoña" he leido por ahi que se trata de Isabella) fue injertada en porta-injertos de uvina y producen "bien", pero no tienen el cuidado necesario como para que me de cuenta que si en realidad son plantas rentables, asi que he decidido hacer una plantación de uva de 1Ha. como prueva de red globe con el systema de parral y antes de comenzar me estoy informando sobre el cultivo con ese systema ya que por pasion conosco sobre cultivos de uva, aqui en europa en general la vid se cultiva para el vino en espaldera, las uvas de mesa vienen de paises mas calidos italia, españa  y en la unica zona donde se cultiva en parral es en españa, quisiera saber sus recomendaciones sobre el tipo de cultivo que podria practicar en esta zona ya que pienso regresar a mi pais natal de que algun cultivo me lo permita con seguridad, es una pena tener tanto terreno y no cultivarlo y tambien pienso en los habitantes de esa zona ya que podria generar trabajo. 
Gracias de antemano por la información y los consejos que me puedan brindar.Temas similares: CULTIVOS DE STEVIA EN HUACHO PERÚ Vendo terreno agricola de 7.0 has en la irirgacion el paraiso-huacho Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho Artículo: Incagro promovió inversión de S/. 110 millones en 487 proyectos de investigación agraria Artículo: Temen que se reduzca la inversión agraria en Piura

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Erich: 
No soy experto en el tema, pero te doy mi apreciación al respecto. 
Me parece que Huacho es un valle donde se pueden sembrar muchas cosas. Obviamente, la idea es que siembres un cultivo que sea lo más rentable posible; sin embargo, creo que es importante recalcar que la agricultura es un actividad cambiante donde un día puedes ser rentable y al ortro día ya no lo eres más. 
En ese sentido, yo no te puedo decir cuáles son los cultivos más rentables porque no manejo el tema de costos de producción, pero como estoy metido en temas de comercialización, mi percepción personal es que los espárragos, las uvas red globe y la paltas hass cultivadas en el Perú suelen tener tanta demanda, que es difícil conseguir estos productos cuando aparecen clientes interesados. Por eso, desde un punto de vista de la demanda internacional, te diría que esos podrían ser cultivos interesantes. 
Las mandarinas y la páprika también podrían ser opciones, e incluso me atrevería a decirte que los arándnos podrían ser un posibilidad para ti, ya que en Huaral vi a una empresa que se dedicaba a este cultivo. 
Si te sirve de algo, tengo el dato de mi papá y hermano, que les fue muy bien con la uva quebranta; en comparación con la red globe, que de vez en cuando les trae ciertos problemas por el manejo de campo y esas cosas que no entiendo mucho. 
En todo caso, una vez que empieces tu proyecto, podemos conversar para tratar de ayudarte a promocionar tu campo a través de AgroFórum, con el objetivo de asegurar la futura venta de tu producción. Tengo algunos contactos con supermercados y pienso seguir contactando nuevas empresas que pudieran estar interesadas en lo que les pueda ofrecer de los contactos que establezco en esta página. 
Espero te sirva de algo mi opinión, pero de todas formas espera a que alguien más capacitado en la parte técnica te dé la suya para que empieces a sacar tus propias conclusiones. 
Saludos

----------


## joseluiscanales

Que tal como estan en la zona de paraiso huacho el problema es que su agua tiene una conductividad alta por ser de filtracion y por eso problema podemos descartar el tema de paltos, pero se habren otras oportunidades como la uva italia mas no red globe porque no te acompañaria el clima para salir en los mercados en donde los precios estan buenos por el tema del clima en la zona,unas buenas alternativas serian esparragos,granados mi inclimo mas por el ultimo por los mejores precios q se obtienen y los altos rendimientos que se pueden tener en el 2do año aprox. 10,000kg/ha con un %exportable de 705 a 1.30 dolares el kilo es atractivo. 
suerte
JL

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Si sirve el siguiente dato, yo también considero el granado como un cultivo muy interesante hoy en día; sin embargo, la información que manejo de mi papá y mi hermano, es que se vienen volúmenes fuertísimos de granado peruano, por lo que tal vez sería bueno que tengas este dato en cuenta, pues tal vez se traiga el precio abajo. 
Ahora, ese es un dato que no te lo puedo comprobar, y en todo cultivo existe algo de especulación e incertidumbre; por lo que tal vez pueda ser una opción interesante para ti. 
Lo que sí estaría claro, después del aporte de jose luis, es que debes sembrar un cultivo que se desarrolle bien tu zona de producción, según tus condiciones de suelo, agua y clima que tengas; pero lamentablemente no tengo mucho que aportar desde esta perspectiva. 
Saludos

----------


## Erich

Gracias por la respuestas, efectivamente el agua de esa zona provienne de filtracion y en estos momentos estoy haciendo análisis de tierras y agua, a ver si puedo darles mas detalles sobre esa zona de que tenga los resultados, en cuanto a la siembra de frutos voy a poner differentes frutales dependiendo de los mas recomendables para esa zona asi que voy a esperar un poco mas sus recomendaciones y los resultados ya que vengo de ponerme en contacto con Senasa para mi proyecto. 
Gracias nuevamente y espero mas sugestiones de Uds.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Mira que bien que te hayas decidido a sembrar ,espero que me compartas tus analisis para apoyarte en lo que pueda saludos, suerte.
JL

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Erich:
Que bien que vuelvas al Peru para invertir y hacer producir esas 30 has que cuantas personas quisieran tenerla.
Esta bien que hagas los analisis respectivos de agua y tierra, esa es la forma cientifica y tecnica de llevar adelante un fundo con tecnologia de punta.
Ojala pudieras hacer que tu riego sea tecnificado (por goteo) asi aprovecharas mejor todo tu area y tendras un manejo adecuado del agua que es un recurso caro.
Ahora, te aconsejo que veas al rededor de tu campo, plantas de palo Hass o Fuerte, que son la variedades mejor cotizadas en el mercado interno y externo, de ese modo tendras una idea de como se desempena ese frutal en esa zona.
Concretamente , si fuera mi tierra yo sembraria todo con paltos con alta densidad para recuperar rapidamente mi inversion, y entre lineas sembraria paprika, de ese modo  aprovecharia al maximo mi suelo  todos los demas recursos.
El riego tecnificado se realiza con agua filtrada, de tal modo que no se taponen obstruyan los goteros, por lo tanto eso de que el agua filtrada no es bueno para los paltos no es tan cierto... Si gustas visita Campo Sol y otros fundos con riego tecnificado en el norte y veras como se han desarrollado. Todo es cuestion de saber manejar el abonomiento y los correctores de suelo..
Te hablo con conocimiento de causa, yo conduje un fundo en Casma..El Fundo My Leslie desde sus inicios, es decir desde que instalamos el riego tecnificado, hasta que los mangos ya tuvieron 10 anos. Sembramos esparragos, paprika, aji panca, cebollas, todo  con riego tecnificado.
En todo caso si gustas te enviare fotos y te explicare porque se debe practicar la alta densidad en paltos, para aprovechar al maximo sus primeras producciones hasta que se pague su instalacion, y luego se eliminan para dejarlas a la distancia normal.. Igualmente si siembras paprika entre las lineas de palto, tendras ingresos inmediatos al ano,,para seguir adelante en tu proyecto sin recurrir a prestamos o a tu capital.. Un saludo.

----------


## joseluiscanales

HOLA QUE TAL SALUDOS ,PIENSO QUE HAY UN MAL ENTENDIDO ENTRE AGUA FILTRADA Y AGUA DE FILTRACIÓN MAYORMENTE LAS AGUAS DE FILTRACIONES TIENEN CONDUCTIVIDAD ALTA SOBRE TODO EN LA ZONA DE PARAÍSO ,LO DIGO PORQUE TUVE LA OPORTUNIDAD DE TRABAJAR POR LA ZONA Y NO ESTAMOS HABLANDO QUE SI OBSTRUYEN GOTEROS O NO ESTAMOS HABLANDO DE CONDUCTIVIDAD DE AGUA NO DE OBSTRUCCIÓN DE MANGUERAS COSAS MUY DISTINTAS Y OBVIAMENTE ESTAMOS HABLANDO DE  SISTEMA DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO PERO SI TU AGUA TIENE CONDUCTIVIDAD ALTA NO EXISTE PRODUCTO QUE TE CAMBIE LOS NIVELES DE CONDUCTIVIDAD DE TU AGUA , SE PUEDE MANEJAR LA CONDUCTIVIDAD DEL SUELO CON RIEGOS PESADOS BUENOS PLANES DE FERTILIZACIÓN PERO OJO SIEMPRE EN CUANDO TENGAS BUENA CALIDAD DE AGUA PERO SI UNA VEZ  HAS REALIZADO TUS ANÁLISIS Y TUS AGUAS SON DE BAJA CONDUCTIVIDAD FABULOSO, TE RECOMIENDO QUE SIEMBRES PALTAS PERO SI NO LA TIENE BUSCA OTRAS ALTERNATIVAS . SALUDOS
Atte
Jose Luis Canales Perez
Gerente de Área Frutales DanPer Jcanales@danper.com

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Hola amigos:
Si perdonen, yo he confundido lo relativo a conductividad electrica y filtracion,, tienes razon Luis. Sin embargo no creo que los suelos de esa zona sean altamente salinos tal como por ejemplo algunas zonas de Viru o Asia, y pienso que la conductividad electrica debe estar por debajo de 3 dS/m. Esperaremos el analisis de suelo y ojala que continuemos conversando y siento de alguna manera utiles para los agricultores peruanos.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Correcto pero mas que la importancia de la conductividad del suelo ,aun es mas importante la conductividad del agua teniendo buena calidad de agua la conductividad del suelo es manejable.
suerte saludos.
JL

----------


## Erich

Saludos, y por aqui de regreso con los resultados de los análisis. 
Disculpen por la tardanza pero al no estar en el peru esto lleva un poco de tiempo les dejo una imagen.  analisis de tierra.jpg  
Lo que mas me sorprende es el porcentage de M.O. y sobre todo de arcilla este análisis fue hecho de los terrenos ya cultivados y a 50 cm de profundidad.

----------


## Marcial

Buenas tardes, yo soy de la zona de Huacho , tu terreno tiene una baja salinidad eso es muy bueno, lo malo es que la MO es muy baja hay q hacer incorporaciones de estiercol, como una medida inicial. Que tengas suertes en tu proyecto.

----------


## Marcial

Una buena opcion para que inviertas seria el granado por que te puede estar produciendo en el primer año y es un producto que esta tomando buena importancia en lo que es exportacion.
El porcentaje de arcillas no es raro ya que en esta zona los terrenos son arenosos. Una consulta tu muestreo de suelo de cuantos puntos es o solo de uno, o es la aprte ams representativa del fundo.

----------


## Erich

Un saludo a todos,  
Primeramente, Disculpen por no haber dado noticias sobre este proyecto pero estube haciendo mi servicio militar aqui en suiza(obligatorio) y no podia hacer otra cosa mas que leer mensages :Mad: .
Bueno me he decidido por comenzar con 7 ha de esparrago y 3 de granado, estoy esperando la primavera antes de comenzar la plantacion para evitar problemas de crecimiento o enfermedades, voy a implantar 70 TN/Ha de guano de vaca que comenzaré a regar en el suelo 2 meses antes la siembra para su descomposición, al igual que los plantines que seran preparados simultanemente, en cuanto al granado pues una vecina a puesto 10Ha de granado ya tienen dos años y esta multiplicando su granado por que me comenta que su comprador le pregunta si no hay mas fundos que le puedan abastecer, en esta zona de huacho viene de ser construida una carretera y estan instalando la electricidad, lo que me motiva mas ya que los productos podran ser enviados mas frescos.
Como ya lo dije antes mi finalidad es sembrar todas las 30Ha de frutales pero como la estoy financiando yo mismo quiero obtener mas capital sembrando esparrago que es un producto rentable que tiende a subir de nuevo, en cuanto al granado quisiera sacar mi semilla de la poda yo mismo de esas 3 Ha ya que segun el ingeniero que me esta asesorando no es dificil el cuidado de este fruto. 
si alguien me puede dar su opinion nunca esta de mas y sobre todo consejos sobre estos cultivos (como en que hay que tener cuidado).
En cuanto al muestreo es de varias zonas del las 15 ha con irrigacion tecnificada y las 10 Ha que preparo para siembra son de terrenos que no han sido cultivados aun en cuanto al abono el esparrago ya que para el granado no lo se aun ya que espero estos dias hablar con mi vecina para ver como le va... y mas si afinidades.  :Wink:

----------


## joseluiscanales

buenas q tal :
primero que bien que estés invirtiendo en un  proyecto agrícola y estés dando mas trabajo a personas en este rubro ,en cuanto a  tus dudas con respecto al esparrago hay bastante informaccion y como dices es un cultivo que esta plenamente estudiado y en desarrollo en nuestro país pero con respecto a la granada es un cultivo nuevo y no tan fácil como te lo dicen ,en verdad es bastante rentable,pero su manejo es bien fino no por la cantidad de producción que puedas tener si no por la calidad de la fruta ya es que para sea exportable como fresco tiene que reunir un mínimo de condiciones para ser exportada tales como color ,libre de heridas , raspados y golpe de sol ,en cuanto al costo de mantenimiento incluidos podas riego sanidad y todo lo demás mano de obra y imprevistos su costo de producción de segundo año para obtener 15tn/ha y que sea un buen producto con un mínimo de 70%exportable entre extra cat1 cat2 es de mas o menos de 5000 dolares la ha , no es que quiera desanimarte ,pero el granado es un cultivo muy interesante pero no es solo sembrarlo y nada mas hay que quitarnos esa idea de la cabeza.
saludos.

----------


## jesa

Muy interesantes los comentarios, es importante mencionar que en esta zona del Paraiso los agricultores que  cultivan citricos y paltos obtienen muy buenos resultados a pesar de la calidad del agua, muchos de estos son terrenos que son cultivados por muchisimos anos, es decir terrenos trabajados, pienso que esto depende del manejo agronomico que el agricultor dedica a su cultivo. Ademas es importate tener el cuenta el nivel de la napa freatica, porque en esta misma zona hay muchas filtraciones y en realidad si son afectados por cualquier tipo de cultivo. Mi amigo Espadin es productor de palto en esta zona y le va muy bien desde hace varios anos, el menciona que "a la planta hay que darle condiciones favorables para que se desarrolle bien y para que los rendimientos sean los esperados.." Tambien conozco a otro agricultor que viene cultivando Uvas "red globe" muy cerca a la panamericana norte, a pesar de la brisa y las condiciones de agua, estas uvas se desarrollan super bien, y es por la tecnica y manejo que aplica para este cultivo.
El cultivo de aji paprika y chile ancho tuvieron muchos exitos en el 2011 en esta misma zona. Asi mismo recordaras esos tiempos cuando el tomate era un golazo en esta misma zona, pero finalmente dicha empresa tuvo perdidas grandes por malos manejos de campo. 
Con respecto al cultivo mas rentable. puedo opinar que eso va depender de la dedicacion que le pongamos al cultivo, todas las aternativas mencionadas en este foro son muy buenas. La experiencia me ha ensenado que uno mismo tiene que hacer seguimiento a su cultivo para que este tenga resultados positivos. 
Una buena alternativa para tu campo, seria dedicarte al esparrago, porque?? por que es un cultivo que te permite organizarte mejor en tu caso, no requiere un seguimiento permanente como en otros cultivos, este cultivo es tolerante a la calidad de agua de la zona, las plagas a combartir son siempre las mas comunes en esta zona. No tendras problemas de que te roben tu producto como en otros cultivos. Y el mercado siempre es de exportacion. Las ventanas de la comercializacion es muy amplia, todo el ano.
En esta zona los agricultores que se encuentran estables economicamente son lo que siempre se han dedicado al esparrago, muchos experimentaron otros cultivos y han tenido grandes perdidas de dinero inclusive estan endeudados con las entidades financieras, por inversiones sin retorno. Un ejemplo digno de esto es el Sr. Gregorio Charaja dedicado agricultor de esparrago que tiene muchos exitos cultivando este producto. 
Espero sean utiles los aportes mencionados. 
Saludos,

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola erich como dicen los colegas el granado es un cultivo muy interesante que esta de boom, pero el manejo es poco conocido, yo con mi tio producimos granados hace 20 años atras con las variedades mollar, señorita y valenciana, el exportador pagaba buen precio. pero actual,memte tenemos la var. Wonderfull, y el manejo es un tanto facil solo la experiencia nos ha enseñado con el tiempo . pero los costos son aproximadamente 7000 soles por hestarea para cosechar 60 % era lo que haciamos nosotros.Este año la empresa nos pago 2.50 por kilo en chacra , varios calibres de compra, bueno estos son nuestros costos en la zona de Huaral  . agroarariwa25@hotmail.com
Ing: Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral - Lima

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Fernando buenas tardes:
Como te había comentado en unos 10 días ya estaremos empezando a podar nuestros campos de Granado, y me manifestaste que tenías interés por la variedad Acco.
Dime que cantidad necesitarias, para cuantas hectáreas. Tendriamos que ponernos en contacto para coordinar la parte tecnica y su traslado.
El Ing. José Luis Canales (jcanalesoperaciones@peru.com - rpc: 976386488) que trabaja con nosotros tambien es usuario en esta herramienta virtual, te puedes comunicar con El para cualquier consulta que quieras realizar. 
saludos, y estamos en contacto 
Jack Jiménez P.

----------

